# My Black Room



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I have posted another composition on SoundCloud. This one is longer and somewhat more agitated. It is called My Black Room. As with the last one, your comments are requested.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2F01-my-black-room


----------

